# Southern Turkey



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

My dad drew a southern region limited entry turkey permit, and I have a few questions. We have hunted the boulders hard and have seen hundreds of turkeys. Of course this was during the deer season. I was wondering if anybody knew if the turkeys are lower on the mountain on the south side in april or will they be back up in the pines and quakes? Is the snow an issue early in april? I have a place picked out about 5 miles north of pine lake and know that turkeys hang out there in the summer. Also, My brother and I might look in to buying general tags and hunting it for the general hunt. Is there any turkeys around during the general hunt or are they all chased around into the thick stuff until summer from the LE hunters?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

my experience has been, atleast in utah, the birds will follow the snow line all the way up until they get where they want to be. the general hunt in utah, for the most part can be a complete joke in popular areas. if you can find a spot that requires a little work to get to, you will probably be better off. i bought a general tag last year, and even though i killed a bird, it was not the greatest experience out there. i hiked my *** off and had to ambush them to get a shot. good luck on your hunt!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

All the turkeys simply go into hiding (never to be seen again until the deer season) right after the first shot is fired on the first day of the LE hunt. It is very important that you draw the very earliest hunt and get out there on opening day early if you want to get a turkey in Utah. Thank goodness our DWR has recognized this and offers us very lucky Utah hunters a chance to get a bird IF we are lucky enough to draw a Limited Entry hunt.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Now BP you know those turkeys don't just simply go into hiding, they morph into deer and hang around the area laughing at all those tukery hunters overrunning the woods looking for turkeys, during deer season they do the reverse. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

****, so that's where they hide, right in plain sight all this time!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

younghunter -- Horse Creek and Birch Creek are both excellent places to find turkeys. So is Widtsoe and Main Canyon. Just follow the snowline. Look for tracks...


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

Like PBH said just drive up the dirt road between Widstoe and Escalante. Get to the snowline and you will find turkeys. I would recommend staying away from the residents and people that live in those trailers and houses at Widstoe they are crazy and nuts. A buddy of mine was deer hunting and took the wrong road in there and just about got shot.


----------

